# Poor forgotten StarryNight



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I am really happy. This was StarryNight's last chance. She is only still around cuz she was the only girl out of Tabitha's quads and we had to let Tabitha go.
Starry aborted last year so I put her in with the buck to live as soon as fall started. Nothing. She did not even show signs of heat. By December, nothing. ChaCha had not had another heat either so I let the buck just run with the herd. (Hence not being sure of due dates.)
Anyway, StarryNight is a big girl and it has been hard to tell if she is pregnant or not. She started building a bag a few weeks ago but it was so slight I was not sure if it was caused by pregnancy. Yesterday it looked a bit bigger and I go some milk out so we decided she must be.
I just went out to check on ChaCha who has been the center of attention because she is so huge and poor Starry was looking a bit scared and has goo and her bag is suddenly tight. 
Gonna get back out to her cuz she kind of gets picked on and I want to make sure she has a safe kidding spot.
Wish us luck.


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Aw sounds like she may be ready to go soon  She felt left out and said Il show you mom


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

best of luck! keep us updated!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

She didn't waste any time.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

A little girl and just the one.
Not an easy presentation. One hoof then nose then hoof. But she was a trooper and got it done herself.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Cute baby! Congrats! Glad everyone's ok 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Adorable  Congrats!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

soooo adorable!!!!! congrats on the beautiful baby!! jealous that mine's still hanging on to theirs.....lol


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Well, I _am_ still waiting on ChaCha.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww , congrats  What a cutie ! Glad momma and baby are doing well 
Good luck with Cha Cha !


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!
Cha Cha looks like she's gonna explode!


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Awww congratulations now come on cha cha


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Mama and baby are doing great this morning. She was asking to take the baby out to the pasture but I like to wait a day for that.
Still waiting on my stubborn girl who is the last this season.


----------

